
Chinese-made drones may be sending sensitive flight data to China - krn
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/05/20/politics/dhs-chinese-drone-warning/index.html
======
siffland
They say there is the ability to opt out, i wish the US Government would pass
a bill that everything is opt out by default (for the US of course). This is
not just for this article but for all data gathering devices/software in
general. I found with helping non tech friends that most things they buy rely
on them not knowing or understanding the "send back to the mothership" option.

Just like my firewall, first statement DENY ALL.

~~~
yumraj
You also need to consider that there is difference between a a check box
saying _opt out_ and that check box actually opting you out.

~~~
andrewstuart
Also the checkbox carefully worded to make opting out a double negative so
that you think you're opting out when in fact you're opting in.

------
m463
I bought a DJI mavic and it is disabled from the getgo. You have to run their
app and register even to fly it non-autonomously with the sticks.

A little searching online and found the dji go app is a cesspool - connecting
to maybe 20 different sites with all kinds of flight details.

Sent back without registration.

------
ngcc_hk
This is a 5g huawei play or a Lenovo play not sure. But the phrase about
totalitarian country taken over data (and should have said can remote control
your devices ) is something.

Wonder what area china is in the lead - moon landing, human gene research on
real human, ...

